Ask HN: I'm building a PWA. What are my options for push notifications on iOS? - manx
======
Damark
You’re building a Pirates With Attitude?

------
st3fan
None at the moment.

~~~
manx
Thats sad. Is there a way by wrapping the PWA as a hybrid App? Any experience
with this?

